

The Language Of Empires Faces Extinction - gruseom
http://www.npr.org/2013/02/24/172821796/the-language-of-empires-faces-extinction

======
jfb
"A" language of empires, please. Mongolian, Arabic, Portugese -- all in rude
health.

